# Air ride suspension acting funny



## AgentWorm (May 21, 2009)

Hello everyone, I've been trolling around trying to find a solution to my suspension problem, I've found some good leads but I've decided to make my case directly to the people here in hopes that someone can point me in the right direction. Please bear with me and forgive me if this question has already been asked...
I purchased my 2003 Audi Allroad Quattro 2.7T at the start of January this year, about a month or two later I noticed that the air-ride suspension light wasn't going away. Also, I noticed that when I parked, turned off the vehicle and left the suspension on the 1st setting, the driver side would not settle all the way down, in other words one side would sag more than the other. However if I left it on the second setting it wouldn't sag at all. Around this time I took it into a local VW/Audi mechanic and they suggested replacing the air-ride springs and possibly the bladders (I believe that's what they're called, I do not have the suggested paper work atm - I'm in the middle of a move :-\). They also suggested keeping it on the second setting until I can get it fixed. Recently I've also noticed that almost all bumps and holes in the road feel highly exaggerated. It doesn't seem to have an issue going between the four different settings, it'll lift and drop - although it is questionable if the car is level on the first setting.
So I'm thinking that either the air-ride springs/air bladders need to be replaced, maybe a sensor is FUBAR'd somewhere, or perhaps the pump just can't pump like it used to. But, I am in no way shape or form apt in the world of vehicular diagnosis.
Does anyone have any suggestions? It would be greatly appreciated. If you would like more information I will be happy to provide it, I can procure pics if necessary. 
Oh, I should also mentioned; when I park the car, it hisses as if something is leaking, but I just assumed that that was the air-ride letting the air out so it could settle, but perhaps I am wrong.
Again, any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

well yes it sound like 1 of your bags is leaking
the light wont go off?
get some one with a Vag-com to read the codes for you
you may also have a broken sensor


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

I went through all that suspension drama last year as I had to fork almost $3K for new airbags , then suspension light came on about a month later took it in .......dealer had it for almost A MONTH but warranty covered it this time (Repl. suspension control module , compressor , battery , alt. etc ) I "only" was out cost for the battery , so theoretically almost a new air susp. going up no more than 20-30sec. tops . Actually takes longer to lower than raise .


----------



## AgentWorm (May 21, 2009)

*Re: (whitefish)*

When I took the vehicle in to the mechanic, he did run the diagnosis (although he didn't say if it was a Vag-com) and it came up clear. My dad also suggested that sensor may be busted, how would I go about checking that - still using a Vag-com? 
So the bags shouldn't hiss when the car has just been parked? As I mentioned before, I assumed that was just the car settling and it was just releasing air to settle.


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: (AgentWorm)*

Your bags may be leaking at a certain height. Ask us how we know. It happened on my bro's AR.
The problem is the bags roll and unroll themselves when the height is adjusted. When the rubber bag rolls around the weakened material will start to fray/break over time. If left at a certain height for a long time and not driving it I believe the cracks will get bigger and eventually leak, but only at certain height settings when the unrolled area spreads open for the air to leak through. When the height is adjusted the bag reseals iteself and it won't leak as bad at other height settings.
We changed one bag with Arnott, then a few weeks later the other front bag is shot.


----------



## AgentWorm (May 21, 2009)

*Re: (vwtoys)*

It's been a while since I updated - bought and moved into a new house, business trips, etc, and basically haven't had time to post an update and work on the AR. 
Ok... so, an update;
After a while the car settled to the first level and I couldn't select any other of the height settings. Basically what would happen is when I would start the car, the 1st level and the 'raise' light indicators would blink for a while, but then the raise level indicator light would turn off and I couldn't switch to other settings. Oh, and every bump in the road is felt. 
So I finally took my vehicle in to the car shop (Foreign Aid for anyone members living in ABQ). They inspected the codes in the ECM and there were 3 faults that the right front height level sensor would not clear. They ran an output test and replaced the sensor. This was a relief because I thought I would have to replace the airbags. They tested out the vehicle by setting them to the 4th, 3rd, and 2nd setting and letting it sit for a while. All seemed well and fine....
While I was driving it home I decided to put it to the first setting and low and behold the same old problem returned. 
So, does anyone have any suggestions or ideas? I'm thinking of just breaking down and either getting the coil spring conversion kit from Arnott, or replacing both of the front air springs, also using Arnott's new front air spring assembly. Have people typically had good experience with Arnott? 
As always, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (AgentWorm)*

it for sure sounds like a leaky bag. people spend so much on oem airbags, when an aftermarket option would be just as fine , actually better. when mine go out i'll be replacing it with custom bag struts...will handle better, sit wayyy lower, and be cheaper than oem.


----------



## AgentWorm (May 21, 2009)

*Re: (callaghan.)*

Yeah, it's a leaky airbag alright, however, it's just in the right front airbag. I'm going to order the airbags from Arnott and hope they last for a long while. I also need to buy tires, they're starting to wear out :-/


----------

